# Return shipping for mailing back documents to the USA--please help!



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

I apologize in advance if this is a silly question!

To start out, I just want to make sure that this is the right address to mail in a fiancee visa application:

UK Visas and Immigration,
International Operations and Visa,
6 Millsands,
Sheffield,
S3 8NH,
United Kingdom

My fiance says he found that on the site (that settlement visas like a fiancee one go to Sheffield and not to the Consulate in NYC), but I can never be 100% sure with the UKBA!

Anyway, on to my main question:

I paid the fee, filled out the forms, gathered what I hope are enough supporting documents, did the biometrics, and was so so happy to finally walk into UPS today (in the USA) to mail everything off, only to be told by the UPS man that they don't offer a way to pay for a self-addressed pre-paid envelope to include to get my documents back since they aren't "authorized" to sell postage from the UK to the US (even though I've seen a ton of UPS trucks go by our house in Nottingham, and they look just like American ones). The FedEx man who I visited next told me that the best he could do would be to fill in a form by hand that has an account number on it that they could call FedEx and have the shipping charged to (I think? It was confusing!), but I can't see the UKBA people taking the trouble to do that--plus the site explicitly said pre-paid shipping envelope, which makes me think they want something they can shove the docs into and drop in the mailbox without a second thought, not phone calls and account numbers and that sort of finagling. My fiance wants me to buy and print out a label from one of the carriers (whichever is cheapest) on my home computer and DIY a return envelope with it, but I'm afraid of screwing it up doing it myself.

What have other people done? What shipping service have you used (UPS, FedEx, DHL, USPS...?)? Am I missing something painfully obvious? What's the best way? I'm so scared of trusting all of this to the mail to begin with, and I'm totally freaking out!


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

I went through the same thing yesterday, I tried Dhl and the US postal service and they too told me they can't do return because they don't know the price of the postage in England. I went with Fed ex even though I cringe when I remember the price. You have to set up an account with Fed ex and enter your bank information so they can charge your account when it is shipped back. Just tell them you want return postage and remember you can't hand write anything. It took about an hour to get everything in order but I felt ten pounds lighter when I walked out.  Good luck with your application!


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

I also included an envelope with the return sticker attached to it inside of my box.


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

buzz74065 said:


> I went through the same thing yesterday, I tried Dhl and the US postal service and they too told me they can't do return because they don't know the price of the postage in England. I went with Fed ex even though I cringe when I remember the price. You have to set up an account with Fed ex and enter your bank information so they can charge your account when it is shipped back. Just tell them you want return postage and remember you can't hand write anything. It took about an hour to get everything in order but I felt ten pounds lighter when I walked out.  Good luck with your application!


Thank you for the information, and best of luck for your visa! Were you able to set up the account on the FedEx website, or did you have to physically be in a dedicated FedEx store? I think I might go to the store tomorrow just to be on the safe side. I might just print out your reply, hand it to the nice FedEx worker, and say "Do that!"


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha, I printed the returns page on the UK website and brought it with me to show them. You can set up your account on the website before you go and that will help save some time. They have a computer at the store so you can type the addresses and have them printed out. There was an issue with mine about the customs (I think) and the declared value, and we kept having to go back and change things around. We ended up declaring $50 and then were able to print it out. That is why it took so long.


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

buzz74065 said:


> I also included an envelope with the return sticker attached to it inside of my box.


Also, I forgot to add this to my last post:

I'm planning on shipping it out with USPS as they only want $44 (plus cost of insurance) to ship it TO Sheffield, but including the FedEx-postaged return envelope inside the package. Do you think that's a good idea?


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's very clever, I don't see why that would be an issue, I mean you are providing them with return shipping even if its through a different carrier. To me that sounds like a good idea, I wish there was a way we could get a third opinion just to be on the safe side. Really good thinking though, its too bad we didn't talk about this 4 days ago.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You might want to consider using FedEx, DHL or UPS which will get it there quicker and have more reliable tracking options.


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

buzz74065 said:


> Haha, I printed the returns page on the UK website and brought it with me to show them. You can set up your account on the website before you go and that will help save some time. They have a computer at the store so you can type the addresses and have them printed out. There was an issue with mine about the customs (I think) and the declared value, and we kept having to go back and change things around. We ended up declaring $50 and then were able to print it out. That is why it took so long.


Oh, that's clever! I'll bring that too. And thanks for the heads-up about the customs thing. Will it be confusing to them for me to insure it for $1550 (price of app + price of a new passport) but say that its customs taxable (is that a thing?) value isn't $1550?


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

buzz74065 said:


> That's very clever, I don't see why that would be an issue, I mean you are providing them with return shipping even if its through a different carrier. To me that sounds like a good idea, I wish there was a way we could get a third opinion just to be on the safe side. Really good thinking though, its too bad we didn't talk about this 4 days ago.


I know, right! I love how everyone on this site is sticking together and supporting each other with their experiences though, so thank you for being part of that. It's the only bright spot in this process!


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You might want to consider using FedEx, DHL or UPS which will get it there quicker and have more reliable tracking options.


Thank you for the heads up! I'll definitely get a price quote from FedEx when I go to get the return label, and if it's not TOO outrageous, I'll consider just using them for the entire way.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

thewordgirl said:


> Oh, that's clever! I'll bring that too. And thanks for the heads-up about the customs thing. Will it be confusing to them for me to insure it for $1550 (price of app + price of a new passport) but say that its customs taxable (is that a thing?) value isn't $1550?


If you put that value on it will most likely be held up at Customs and I highly doubt that the UKBA will send someone to pay the duty to pick it up.


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

nyclon said:


> If you put that value on it will most likely be held up at Customs and I highly doubt that the UKBA will send someone to pay the duty to pick it up.


Good to know!! I guess I was expecting a little too much, thinking I was able to do that. Would I be able to at least insure it for $150 (the cost of a new passport)? When does it "ping" the threshold for customs/duty?

ETA: Just wanted to take this opportunity also to thank you and Joppa and the other mods/regulars for all the dedicated effort you put into helping us clueless bumblers out there!! I really appreciate what you guys do in volunteering your time. You help change people's lives and make dreams come true.


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I just factored in how much it would cost to replace the important stuff. Basically you aren't paying for the application since you can always print it off again, although I'm not sure about the insurance part with the post office. I originally tried to declare $200 but I ended up only being able to claim $50 for reasons known only by the computer. Nyclon do you think that is a good idea for her though? To ship it out through the post office and include return shipping with fed ex?


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see the second page...


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

I ended up going with USPS to ship to Sheffield too. How long did your package take to get through Customs?


----------



## warricklansdell (Mar 3, 2014)

*Help!*

Hi guys, 

im just in the process of helping my wife (in the USA) post her application 

the website is a nightmare as it has just overhauled and now doesnt have any information on it... 

am i right in thinking i just need the return envelope to be addressed to the USA ... 
but can the application be sent to myself in the UK ... and then forwarded to the sheffield address, as i have supporting evidence to add to the application.

your advice is greatly appreciated. im so stressed over this!


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

A friend of mine posted hers from inside the UK to Sheffield since she was there visiting her husband, then used Royal Mail / Parcel Force to return them to herself in the US. I don't think there is an issue with your wife mailing you the items and you adding things. Just remember to add the copies to the documentation too! Take some deep breaths (I'm trying to take my own advice on this too) as it is definitely a stressful situation when you so badly want to be with your loved one but there is so much required to get there!


----------



## warricklansdell (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks Queenbcp! 

i think il be doing this, so really hope they dont pick me up on it!


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not sure why that would be an issue, but then again, I'm new here so maybe one of the moderators or "senior" people can comment on that.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

warricklansdell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> im just in the process of helping my wife (in the USA) post her application
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do that but your wife will have to open an account with UPS, DHL or FedEx and include an international waybill for the package to be returned to her at her expense.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

QueenBcp said:


> A friend of mine posted hers from inside the UK to Sheffield since she was there visiting her husband, then used Royal Mail / Parcel Force to return them to herself in the US.


This would have been impossible as she would have had to include her passport. How did she return to the US?


----------



## warricklansdell (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks Nyclon, 

can i not include a Royal mail prepaid envelope from my end (uk)?


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

She's a dual citizen of another country and travels on that one.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

warricklansdell said:


> thanks Nyclon,
> 
> can i not include a Royal mail prepaid envelope from my end (uk)?


I would highly recommend using one of the international couriers which may be more expensive but are far more reliable and trackable than Royal Mail. Your passport and visa are important documents.


----------



## warricklansdell (Mar 3, 2014)

ok thanks! il definately look into it... 

just going through the final points now.... by the looks of everyone else on here, i think i need to get more evidence ... such as phone bills etc to prove relationship! we have just got loads of photos with dates going back 3 years to the start of our relationship


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

warricklansdell said:


> ok thanks! il definately look into it...
> 
> just going through the final points now.... by the looks of everyone else on here, i think i need to get more evidence ... such as phone bills etc to prove relationship! we have just got loads of photos with dates going back 3 years to the start of our relationship


You only need to include 10-15 photos from throughout your relationship. Don't go overboard. Additionally, you need to show that you have kept in touch throughout your relationship. Phone bills, screen shots of logs of emails, Skype, texts etc-a page or 2 every 6 months. Again, don't go overboard.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

GOING CRAZY!!!

Hi
I am almost ready to post my US Husband's UK settlement application to Sheffield. Is it ok for me to post it from inside the UK as I have all the documents and he sent his passport to me.
Also, the return documents issue is driving me nuts! Do I simply include a stamped return addressed envelope to my (in UK)? Then what about having his passport returned? Can I have that sent to me (I'll be going to see him) or does his passport have to be sent straight back to him in the States? Please help... this forum has got me through this whole damn process so far... just need help on the home stretch...


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Ruby Tuesday. You can post it TO Sheffield from the UK, but I am pretty sure the return has to be to the US to your husband. You can not apply for the visa from within the UK, therefore, can not use a UK address for the return of your documents. Many on the forum have recommended signing up for a FedEx account and then providing a waybill and envelope in your application package for return of the items.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you.... I have just read something that has turned my stomach. Is it true that we only have 2wks from the biometrics appointment to sending your application in? We had to wait for some documents & it will be 3wks from the date of the biometrics...???


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

I have read that too. I don't know how strict they are with it. Maybe Joppa or Nylcon or another more senior member might be able to provide more insight?


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing when I sent mine in. 

I sent mine in 1 day after the two week limit and it got there 2 days after. They accepted it at least and opened it and sorted it for review, but I'm still waiting. Though that isn't surprising, as it has been 5 weeks and I didn't do priority, so I probably have another 3 more to wait. 

Would be interested to hear what some of the supermods have to say about the 2 week time frame... I wonder if it has to do with the fact that the pictures have to be within a 28 days? 

And on your first question, from what I've gathered from other posts is that you can send it from the UK, but the return address MUST be your husband's in the US or no visa.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank u... Like I said, it will be 3wks since his biometrics appointment so I just pray they'll accept it. I am on the verge of a bervous breakdown! &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## jcornwall78 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Guys

I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for some advice on bio metrics and supporting documents for a fiancée visa, it looks like you are all a little further down the road to me so hopefully you can help.

1) My girlfriend is in the US and will hopefully be joining me in the UK, we have completed the online application so next stage it to book the biometrics in LA, how far in advance can this be booked? She will be there in about 5 weeks so I was wondering if the online booking system allowed bookings that far in advance

2) what questions are asked at the biometrics ?

3)Once she has done the biometrics I believe we have 2 weeks to submit the application with the supporting documents. Can anyone tell me where I find out what supporting documents We need to provide for the fiancée visa. I see a lot of comments about what people actually submitted but is there an official list?

4) do we have to go for an interview once the supporting docs and application have been sent to Sheffield? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

John


----------

